
AmazonBasics: Bezos and Co. starts private-label consumer electronics line - mshafrir
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/20/amazonbasics-bezos-and-co-starts-private-label-consumer-electr/
======
nobody_nowhere
Amazon also has also created a number of "private label" brands for furniture,
tools and other items, such as Pizon, Strathwood, and Denali.

[http://www.amazonstrategies.com/2009/06/holy-private-
labels-...](http://www.amazonstrategies.com/2009/06/holy-private-labels-
batman-pinzon-is-not-alone.html)

According to that article, these 4 brands offer about 1200 items. Smart move
-- like Kirkland at Costco. Keeps them highly price-competitive.

------
snewe
Link to sources:

[http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=1267157011](http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=1267157011)

[http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=iro...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1333482&highlight=)

------
nopal
Geek Squad 6' USB A/B cable: $36.99 AmazonBasics 6' USB A/B cable: $6.77

Glad to see someone big undercutting Best Buy's outrageous prices.

~~~
aurora72
As someone who resides not in United States, Puerto Rico, Canada, China or
England, I must say that Geek Squad seems sort of an unnecessary and forced
invention. It's no surprise that their prices are so high as they have various
costly conventions and vehicles, "Geekmobile" being an example.

------
prat
Amazon has ready competition (Newegg) waiting for it in this area. But of-
course newegg should be worried right now.

~~~
madh
Newegg certainly and Monoprice (monoprice.com) as well.

~~~
hernan43
When they can offer pricing and quality that competes with Monoprice, I'll be
waiting there with my credit card. :-)

